# Party time on the forum



## AJLang (Jul 28, 2012)

Northener is going to be so busy with the Olympics that he won't notice us being naughty and having a party on the forum.  I bring to the party pi?a colada cocktails, crisps and for a party song You're The One That I want.  Anyone else want to join me?


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Northener is going to be so busy with the Olympics that he won't notice us being naughty and having a party on the forum.  I bring to the party pi?a colada cocktails, crisps and for a party song You're The One That I want.  Anyone else want to join me?



I'm up for a party! I vote posh frocks and Pimms. With a bit of dirty dancing x


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2012)

Count me in been waiting for a excuse to wear my summer frock


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2012)

Of to put my face on, thinking bright orange dress and killer heels....... I'm in the mood for dancing......


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm in the mood for dancing......


 and romancing i hope


----------



## gail1 (Jul 28, 2012)

count me in as well


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2012)

Face on..... needed a trowl he he hair next!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 28, 2012)

OH is painting my toe nails for the party


----------



## alisonz (Jul 28, 2012)

Count me in I'm already in my party frock    Cocktail sausages and vol au vents anyone?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 28, 2012)

Mmmmmh vol au vents They're my favourite party food


----------



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2012)

I've just visited Thorntons, so i've brought lis of pick and mix for everyone to share!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 28, 2012)

I do think you are mean not inviting Alan along after all he has a very nice frock


----------



## AJLang (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been expecting Alan to gate crash in his fairy outfit. Even though he has his Olympics it's nor the same without him at the party


----------



## AJLang (Jul 28, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I've just visited Thorntons, so i've brought lis of pick and mix for everyone to share!


Thank you


----------



## gail1 (Jul 28, 2012)

AJLang said:


> I've been expecting Alan to gate crash in his fairy outfit. Even though he has his Olympics it's nor the same without him at the party



will that include the Ahha bra the one hes been watching the advert for


----------



## AJLang (Jul 28, 2012)

That sounds like an excellent idea Gail.  Northener we can't wait for your arrival


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2012)

Northy! Northy!....... Mmmm thorntons 

Still having hair done will pick up some jelly and ice cream on return 

Is the music ready?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 28, 2012)

The music is just about to start with I'm In The Mood For Dancing


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2012)

Curfew at 10:30, I'll be watching my clock!


----------



## robofski (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm wearing my Tux!  Love getting all dressed up for a party!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Curfew at 10:30, I'll be watching my clock!



AW come on 10.30? Its not a school night who's up for the next dance?


----------



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> AW come on 10.30? Its not a school night who's up for the next dance?


He didn't specify which time zone for 10:30, so I'm going to assume it's Pacific Standard Time


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2012)

Mark T said:


> He didn't specify which time zone for 10:30, so I'm going to assume it's Pacific Standard Time



Are you dancing?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 28, 2012)

We're dancing.........and I'm sure Northener meant 10.30 in the morning


----------



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Are you dancing?


Badly of course


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Badly of course



Is there any more voddy going 

Must admit I've got 2 left feet mark!


----------



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Is there any more voddy going
> 
> Must admit I've got 2 left feet mark!


Ooops I just poured the voddy into the fruit punch 

I'm thinking of raiding Ch?teaux Northener to see if he has any suitable bottles in his basement/dungeons.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2012)

That fruit punch was good.  To keep the party going I've brought along twelve bottles of champagne and sausage/vegetarian sausage sandwiches to mop up last night's alcohol. Enjoy


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 29, 2012)

AJLang said:


> That fruit punch was good.  To keep the party going I've brought along twelve bottles of champagne and sausage/vegetarian sausage sandwiches to mop up last night's alcohol. Enjoy



I'm impressed that you are up so early Amanda  Or does it mean you haven't been to bed yet?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been partying all night Sue Best way to stop a hangover


----------



## Techknitter (Jul 29, 2012)

Will there be pizza? Extra cheese....


----------



## Mark T (Jul 29, 2012)

So who is up to form a conga line?


----------



## Casper (Jul 29, 2012)

Mark T said:


> So who is up to form a conga line?



Form an orderly line......steady......and off we go


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 29, 2012)

Just about managed to lift my head out of the jelly! must have passed out after the conga...... any more pimms or voddy going........I'm in the mood for dancing again


----------



## KateR (Jul 29, 2012)

Casper said:


> Form an orderly line......steady......and off we go



I came I saw I conga-ed, I came I saw I conga-ed. Dah dah dah dah, dah dah dah dah...


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2012)

Count me innive brought some marshmallows and a bag of mini mars bar


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Steff they sound yummy.  Are we still partying despite Northener's curfew??


----------



## Mark T (Jul 29, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Thanks Steff they sound yummy.  Are we still partying despite Northener's curfew??


I quickly popped around his house and have hidden all the clocks, so he won't know what time it is.  So no curfew I think 

Mmm, toasted marshmellows!


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 29, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I'm thinking of raiding Ch?teaux Northener to see if he has any suitable bottles in his basement/dungeons.



He probably has a few Southern Comforts.  Anyone for an alcoholic St Clements?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes please to an alcoholic St Clements, thank you.  What shall we dance to next?


----------



## Mark T (Jul 29, 2012)

So what does everyone want to listen to?  I've found a bunch of old records in the corner.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Mark do you have Abba's Dancing Queen?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I quickly popped around his house and have hidden all the clocks, so he won't know what time it is.  So no curfew I think
> 
> Well done Mark


----------



## Mark T (Jul 29, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Hi Mark do you have Abba's Dancing Queen?


Worryingly, there seems to be the Steps version here instead 

Oh dear, whose record stash have I found here?

Perhaps I better grab some more JD on the rocks whilst I put it on?  Anyone else want some?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2012)

Nooooooooooo we can't have the Steps version.  Here's my virtual version of the original Abba version. Yes please to JD


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll have the jam going underground of you have it mark


----------



## Casper (Jul 29, 2012)

Steff said:


> I'll have the jam going underground of you have it mark



A Town Like Malice, yeh yeh yeh. **pogoing in the corner**. Make mine a pint please, no school run in morning!!

What about some nibbly snacks  - mini pizzas, chicken bites, kebabs to follow around midnight.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 29, 2012)

OK, I've got the pizza's.  2x Extra spicy, one with anchovies, a half and half meat feast and triple cheese and a mushroom and ham.

I nabbed some Baileys on the way through as well...


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 29, 2012)

I've just grabbed a few bottles of bubbly....... I'm thinking there's some wake me up before you go-go somewhere.

 Grabbed some crisps and pretzels as well!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry I missed the party sounds as though you all had a great time


----------



## Estellaa (Jul 30, 2012)

i've got 3 caterpillar cakes going spare


----------



## Mark T (Jul 30, 2012)

Estellaa said:


> i've got 3 caterpillar cakes going spare


Any of that cake left?   I wonder if I can soak it in some brandy?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Estella and thank you for the caterpillar cakes.  Soaked in brandy sounds like an excellent idea Anybody want to dance to YMCA?


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 30, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Happy Birthday Estella and thank you for the caterpillar cakes.  Soaked in brandy sounds like an excellent idea Anybody want to dance to YMCA?



Me me me feet soaked and ready to go again......

Now where is that cake


----------

